#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  API 510, 570, 653 Material available, send me an email to get it for free

## ntu

guys 


i do skills based volunteering
if you are looking for any guidance to Pass any certifications in Quality or safety, you may approach me including study material 

such as 
API 510, 570, 653
ASNT NDT level III
CSWIP 3.1 or 3.2
AWS CWI
NACE coating inspector Level 1 & Level II
NEBOSH IGC
LEEA lifting inspection
other also 

Thanks & Best Regards,

Ghanta Siva Rajesh (CEng  MIMechE)

B.Tech, MS- Mechanical Engineering

ISO-9001, OHSAS 18001 Lead Auditor

ASNT NDT Level-III (MT, UT, RT, PT, VT)

CSWIP 3.2.2 & AWS CWI Senior Welding Inspector

API 510, 570, 653 Pressure vessel, Piping, Tanks Inspector

NACE level-II Coating Inspector

NEBOSH IGC- Safety 

LEEA-Lifting Inspector

Ph/WhatsApp: +91-9100366869

Skype:gsivarajeshSee More: API 510, 570, 653 Material available, send me an email to get it for free

----------


## kanil

pl upload here

----------


## enels77

Thanks for the materials

----------


## Lamech

Thanks alot Mr. Rajesh. You have been very helpful.

----------


## kanil

> Thanks for the materials







> Thanks alot Mr. Rajesh. You have been very helpful.



pl Share

----------


## enels77

> pl Share



I contacted ntu ( Mr. Rajesh) using his Whatsapp contact in his post and he gave me the link free. The Materials are much and very helpful.

----------


## Denis Hinojosa Zeballos

I also contacted with Mr. Rajesh by Whatsapp. There are a lot information useful the message is genuine. It is recommended for anyone person who likes to read.

----------


## mrrony

Can anybody Please share the concerned links here...

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrrony

> I contacted ntu ( Mr. Rajesh) using his Whatsapp contact in his post and he gave me the link free. The Materials are much and very helpful.



Can you please share the link. I need it very much. Regards

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrrony

> I also contacted with Mr. Rajesh by Whatsapp. There are a lot information useful the message is genuine. It is recommended for anyone person who likes to read.



Hi denis, please share the link at the earliest. Regards

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrrony

Thanks a lot Rajesh sir,..all material is really helpfull...many thanks for your links...

----------


## kanil

thanks

----------


## rudolf

I contact ntu ( Mr. Rajesh) using his Whatsapp contact in his post and he gave me the link free. The Materials are much and very helpful. 

Thank you very much Sir.

BR,



ManahanSee More: API 510, 570, 653 Material available, send me an email to get it for free

----------


## gxp08

Would i be able to get this material?

----------


## Wajdi Kh

Dear All*


Any one can help us and provide the link for this material.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Friend please share here (alswarmaster@gmail.com).

----------


## popo

Dear all
I can not use Skype or whatsapp* There is another way to access those materials???
Thanks

----------


## popo

Hello again
Could is possible to share with me those materials to the address fsendoya@openmailbox.org
Best regards
Popo

----------


## Wjiduuuu

Can you post link here ? thanks

----------


## Siva_ael

Hi Siva Rajesh*

I am looking to do the LEEA course. Is it possible to do in india?
Kindly provide the details.

Regards*
V Sivasubramanian

----------

